# A Slight Variation on TuRbo.



## 4Chan (Oct 11, 2009)

Whilst thinking about ZBLL, I realized that it might have some use in BLD, since when I recognize for ZBLL, I look at the edge permutation.

It's using ZBLL instead of EPLL during 3OP.

*ALL 2 GEN ALGS LOL* Because only 2 gens are fast, amirite

One would also only need to learn 6 subsets of ZBLL, which is around 45 algorithms not counting mirrors or inverses.

I understand that set ups are more difficult, but im just throwing this out there, not for practical use, but pure hypothesizing.

I think I'll finish ZBLL before december, and by february, I'll be able to use it fluently. So maybe by then I can add more to the method.

So far, Ive thought of a few variations:

1. Orient Edges -> Permute Edges and Orient Corners -> Solve Corners.

2. Orient Edges -> Permute Edges and Influence Corner Permutation.

3. Solve Edges and Orient corners -> Solve Corners

Edges will be memorized normally, and corner orientation visually.
Corner permutation will also be memorized normally.

When a orientation case that isn't a normal case, ie. 4 CW twists, then UFR is a buffer of sorts which can twist in either direction and will orient itself in the end. Unless additional orientation is needed.


I decided to do a quick example solve of the first variation: 

*F D2 L' B2 L2 U' R2 U' F' D B2 D' R' B R D' R U2 L U' L2 R D' R' B2*

I noticed that on the U layer, that both UFL and UBL need a CCW twist, and DBL and DBR need a CW twist.


Orient Edges: 

*S2, D', x, M', U, M', U, M', U, M' U, M, U, M, U, M, U, M, U, x', D, S2*

*Y', R, U, x, M', U, M', U, M', U2, M, U, M, U, M, U2, x', U', R', Y*

Permute Edges and Orient Corners Simultaneously:

UF -> FL -> RB (note that during setup, UFL and DBR are brought to the U layer and requires a CCW turn for UFL and a CW turn for DBR. This will look like a T set ZBLL.)

*L', R', (U', R', U', R2, U, R2, U, R2, U2, R', U, R' U, R),R, L *

UF-> BD -> UR (In this edge permutation, the setup will bring BDL to the U layer, and we use UFR as a buffer, Since, BDL needs a CW twist, we will use an algorithm from the L set.)

*D, L2, U', (R, U2, R, U, R2, U, R', U', R, U, R', U2, R', U, R', U2) U, L2, D'*

UF-> DL -> UB (No ZBLL is needed, and a simple set up and edge cycle will suffice)

*L2, U', (M2, U', M, U2, M', U', M2) U, L2*

UF -> UL -> FR (since UBL needs a CCW twist, and the set up convieniently places the UFR piece, we can use a fast T set ZBLL)

*R, (U', R', U', R2, U, R2, U, R2, U2, R', U, R' U, R) R'*

There is now a parity, and so we save that for last.


Now we can solve corners in a simple 3 cycle way.

UFR -> BDL -> UBL

*z2, Y, (R, U, R', U',)x3 (D2) (R, U, R', U',)x3 Y', z2*

UFR -> DFL -> URB

*L2 ( R', F, R', B2, R, F', R', B2, R2) L2*

My fix for parity is very inefficient, but I would do R2, and then U' and then do the most common T perm(R, U, R', U', R', F, R2, U', R', U', R, U, R', F'), then undo the setups with U, R2.

From there, I can do L, and then D, R2, and then an H perm, followed by undoing the setups with R2, D', L'.



Thoughts?
This is a very rough explanation, but i'm pretty sure i've never heard of this variation before, so I'd like to call it the *ZB*LD method.

Im sorry if i made huge mistakes, and im fully aware that there are more practical methods out there. Ill be experimenting with this for a while.

*EDIT*: On second thought, this is very different from TuRbo, I wasn't thinking, and the title is misleading.


----------



## yoruichi (Oct 11, 2009)

orient edges bad for u


----------

